# My 12v won't switch on



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

After a recent trip to the garage for a new "throttle control valve + wiring loom" job (water ingress...), we now find that we can't switch 12v on in the habitation part of our 2009 Burstner. This may just be a coincidence. The fuse by the leisure batteries is intact and the battery switch is ON in the tray of fuses under the passenger seat. Pressing the rocker switch on the control panel above the habitation door doesn't switch 12v on. 

We are at the limit of our knowledge - does anybody have any suggestions as to where we could go within a reasonable distance from Cardiff to have the electrics looked at?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We need more information.


What system is it ..... Electroblock, Reich e-box etc.


If EBL then there is a main on/off switch on the EBL and if it is a Reich system and the remote screen is blank (ie the portable unit normally attached above the Hab door) then the big black button needs pressing to turn on the 12 volts.


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

I think it is EBL - assuming that it is what I've called the 'tray of fuses' under the passenger seat. On it there is a 'battery on/off switch and it is on - we tried switching it off and taking the leisure battery fuse out then replacing the fuse and switching the main switch back on. The panel above the habitation door has a rocker switch for 12v and it isn't working at all. The rocker switch on that panel which shows the engine battery state does work though.

As you will have guessed we are very ignorant of the electrical side of things which is why we thought better brains than ours might have some ideas! We will probably have to take it somewhere to be fixed but if anybody has advice we'll gladly listen. Also, does anybody know of a mobile or reasonably nearby place we could take it to - we live in Cardiff.

We did have to replace the ECB in a previous van and we're hoping that we don't have that expense again - especially after feeling royally ripped off after the water ingress bill!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you been able to test the main fuse and to check the leisure battery voltage. I'm not familiar with Electrobloc systems but the main fuse and battery would be a good starting point.

Phil


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure how to check the battery voltage, but there are two inline and they're kept topped up with a rooftop solar panel. They are only about 3 years old and have always been reliable up to now. I see that you're in Bridgend - do you know of anywhere reliable we could take it to for checking/repair?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It might help if you were to complete the sections about your M/H and location in your profile, at least then we might know what make of M/H you're talking about.

I would want to have words with whoever did the electrical work on your van before you start spending money, it sounds a big coincidence that the problem only started after you'd had work carried out on the system.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not really sure who I could recommend you to take it to. Obviously there are a few MH dealerships around but I haven't had to use any of them so can't say how good/bad they may be.

There is the Caravan Hospital out at St.Hilary who may be able to help. I used them many years ago for some bodywork and they seemed pretty reliable but don't know about their electrical knowledge.

If you wanted to do some basic checks on battery voltages/main fuses etc then I'd happily give you a hand with that. We're just south of Bridgend so would be fairly easy for you to get to. I'll be around next Sunday if that's any help.


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you for the very kind offer of help. Sadly my hubby will be in hospital then, but I will try the caravan hospital on site at Wentloog where the van is stored after I've had a word with the garage who did the recent engine work. Just wanted to check I wasn't missing something really obvious!


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

*12v working again*

As a last resort, we jump started the van from our car then tried switching 12v on at the panel over the habitation door while the engine was running. There was a loud "click" from the tray of fuses under the passenger seat and everything now works normally again. So the issue did arise out of the work carried out at the garage when the engine battery was disconnected, but we still don't know why!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Seems to be an odd fix ? Especially if you could start the engine normally what gave you the idea to jump start it ?

The click I would suggest may be a relay operating but you wouldn't normally hear them ?
(Could the click have come from the electroblok?)


If you have problems again I have a multimeter and could offer some assistance


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The EBL does make a noticeable click when turned on, at least mine did. On one occasion I had a similar problem. I had turned the power off for a time over Winter while I did a few jobs on the van. Switching on again did not work but it did after I turned the main switch off and on again, I heard the click and everything worked again. This was with an EBL99.


----------

